# Quests fehlen



## Teratos (31. Dezember 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass Quests hier auf Buffed.de fehlen? Wo ist zb. aus dem Brachland die Quest Eierjagt? Die Quest: Meldung bei Kadrak oder die Quest ,,Wütende Sensenklauen´´? Mein Vorschlag wäre, das wir als Community vielleicht sogar helfen können, Quest die fehlen hinzuzufügen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könnten wir vielleicht sogar hier im Forum machen. Wie wäre es mit einem Quest-Thread, denke das würde bei vielen Interesse finden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
Teratos


----------



## TaZz (31. Dezember 2006)

Jo denke auch das, dass vielleicht eine gute Idee wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (31. Dezember 2006)

Teratos schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass Quests hier auf Buffed.de fehlen? Wo ist zb. aus dem Brachland die Quest Eierjagt? Die Quest: Meldung bei Kadrak oder die Quest ,,Wütende Sensenklauen´´? Mein Vorschlag wäre, das wir als Community vielleicht sogar helfen können, Quest die fehlen hinzuzufügen.
> ...



Siehe hier:

Quest: Meldung bei Kadrak
Quest: Wütende Sensenklauen


----------



## TaZz (1. Januar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genatzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke Roran


----------

